# First Time Bear Hunt



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I've got a spring black bear hunt that my father and brothers (3) will be going on in the near future (Thanks UWC and Wild Idaho Outfitters - Sorry shameful plug for both of them 8) ).

I'm looking for suggestions on ammo for my 30-06 (Remington 700) for a black bear hunt. I'd also love to get some ideas as to sabots and powder (amount) you would use for a 50 cal muzzleloader (where I'm going you can shoot two bears) for black bear. I'm also bringing along my bow (just in case I feel comfortable enough taking a shot with it). Anyway, any advice for me would be great!

To give you an idea, I'm not a ammunition elitist (I think all I've ever shot are the Remington brand core-lokt for deer and elk), but last year on my brother's LE Elk hunt he used a more expensive brand and I was very impressed with our practice sessions and effectiveness in the field (can't remember the name right now). Since this might be my one and only bear hunt ever I'd like to do everything I can to ensure success.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What you use on a elk will kill a bear, and that goes for your ML and bow.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

+1

You don't need anything special to kill a black bear. I know multiple people that have taken bears with a .243 and .25-06. Pretty much any .30-06 load or .50 cal muzzleloader load should do just fine. Are you hunting over bait? If so, definitely try to take one with your bow. Typically shots over bait are under 20 yards. Have fun on your hunt. Idaho black bears is one of my all time favorite hunts.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We hunt black bear in Idaho almost every year with great success. I am itching to go again. My son has been asking me non stop when our next trip is planned.

the comments above are spot on ammo. I would use a bow though also.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Stick with whatever you shoot elk with and are accustomed to using. Just shoot straight. Some folks suggest shooting a bit forward on a bear and breaking down the front shoulders. It might ruin some meat, but then they don't run too far. Good luck!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm with svmoose and Critter. I've shot quite a few bears and one thing I've learned is you can't be over-gunned. Any elk set-up would be plenty for bear.

I hope you have a successful hunt. It's pretty exciting getting so close to a bear that you can hear him chewing grass. Good luck and post some pics when you get back.


----------

